# Prices for small house in Chiapas



## kneekey (May 22, 2012)

Hello all,
My husband and I will be moving to Mexico this week with whatever belongings we can carry with us in our luggage. We've been traveling for the past two years with no real home base, which is fine with us until now that we found out we are having a baby. So we are looking for a comfortable place to settle down in Mexico for a few years and raise our child. Ideally we would like to find a small, modest house, not in the city, somewhere around Chiapas so I can be close to the midwifery center they have there in San Cristobal de las Casas. Im wondering how much would something like that be to rent, or even buy. We are traveling artists so we dont have much money. And we are not interested in living in an apartment. We have plans to plant a garden to grow much of our food. We both speak Spanish too. If anyone can offer any information that might help us it would be much apprecated! Thanks!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Vivastreet and Trovit have many ads for both rentals and houses for sale. Just select your area and go!

vivastreet.com.mx
casas.trovit.com.mx


----------



## kneekey (May 22, 2012)

thanks i will check those websites out.


----------

